# grooving for box joint box bottoms



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I have seen plans where a dado was cut for the bottom piece to slide in, but with box joints, this through dado leaves a gap that must be filled with a plug, if the box is to something decorative. I guess one could use a plunge router to start the groove at a point so that the groove does not extend to the end. 
I wondering any thoughts._Lee


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

You got it.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

almost there said:


> I have seen plans where a dado was cut for the bottom piece to slide in, but with box joints, this through dado leaves a gap that must be filled with a plug, if the box is to something decorative. I guess one could use a plunge router to start the groove at a point so that the groove does not extend to the end.
> I wondering any thoughts._Lee



Depending on your skill level the best bet is the stopped dado. However if you choose to use a table saw the end of the dado will show. You might try going to the local hobby store and get a pack of tiny match sized wood pieces. A pack will contain a lifetime worth of match sticks for about $3. Just inset the match stick into the void will a little glue then cut it off and sand it down.

It all depends on the level of quality that you are happy with.

Regards
Ben


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, this is easy to do on a router table. You set up your bit height for the depth of cut you need, adjust your fence for the spacing from the edge of the wood. Put a piece of tape on your router fence, place the wood against the bit and make a mark on the tape to show where the bit cuts to. Repeat on the other side of the bit. Start your router and lower the wood onto the bit so the wood is past the line, make your cut stopping before the wood reaches the other line and you are done. This is the same as the photos except your bit will not be cutting all the way through. You can also mark lines where you want the edge of your material to be for the start and stop positions as shown.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

Mike, I like your answer. Maybe I could drill a starting point with same size drill bit as router bit. and with stops in place on my router table fence, position my side panel so that drilled hole is on top of the stationary router bit, turn on router and make the stopped groove. 

tapered plugs for table sawed grooves is not my desire._Lee


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Lee

Your decision is to used stopped dados. I agree with it. Please read the thread labelled switchable magnets for any another approach (although slightly more costly) than the method suggested by Mike.

Regards
Ben


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Use a router table like Mike stated. 

You don't need to use a drill to make a starter hole as in your later post, instead just slowly lower the part onto the spinning router bit.

Here are some screenshots from an Incra manual showing the stopped groove and also setting stop blocks on the router fence.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Noob,
I guess I am anxiously preparing for when I get all the equipment I ordered from INCRA.
I have slowly lowered material onto a spinning bit, once with bad results-maybe because my hand was shaky


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I try to avoid dropping pieces onto spinning router bits, even more so if they are small pieces. Another way to do it is to lay your piece on a good sized scrap of ply or mdf and screw blocks around it to hold it in place. The blocks work best if they are the same thickness. Once clamped down, take a a straight piece of something to use as a fence and set it the right distance away so that your plunge router will make the groove in the right spot. Very safe this way and easy once set up. You can screw stop blocks on the fence to start and stop your cuts.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had bad experiences carefully dropping small pieces on a spinning router bit. Looks like plunge router method for me


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's the main reason I made the ski jigs, it makes that type job safe and easy...

===


----------

